# Help, Virginian model 102, 4x10 rectangle to 8in round and damper?



## BigDaveD (Jan 30, 2014)

Hey everyone, This is my first post, I have looked at 2 post about this woodstove, I just got it to replace a Marco fireplace insert 36in. I initially thought this was to be a insert, wrong. Anyway, I put 5/8 sheetrock in opening. 3in concrete slab. I cannot find a transition for the stove and checked a couple places from this forum. Expensive. I have a man that was thinking about welding a flat piece of metal on top of the stove with an eight inch round opening to attach an 8 in pipe x 9in tall. What are your thoughts about that? Then my thought is putting a damper in that pipe.? is it too close to the output ? or necessary. The Virginian has two air knobs  to regulate stove. Will that be enough ? I know I have a lot of questions, but its cold in the house and we just had a storm. The welder/fabricator is coming tonight to take measurements. I will appreciate any sound advice. Thanks in advance. Big D


----------



## webbie (Jan 30, 2014)

Well, if that welded plate closes off the ends of the rectangle stove opening, then you are restricting the draft. 
Something like this may be more of what you need:
http://www.chimneylinerdepot.com/st...ainless-Steel-Insert-Boot-For-Flex-Liner.html

As far as a damper, you can probably put it anywhere above the stove....

Of course, hopefully you aren't intending to use the Marco pre-fab chimney for this beast! Also, the stove needs to be up on legs and/or a pedestal and have a good hearth under it - as well as proper clearances from the walls and other combustibles.


----------



## BigDaveD (Jan 30, 2014)

webbie said:


> Well, if that welded plate closes off the ends of the rectangle stove opening, then you are restricting the draft.
> Something like this may be more of what you need:
> http://www.chimneylinerdepot.com/st...ainless-Steel-Insert-Boot-For-Flex-Liner.html
> 
> ...


 
Thanks for your reply, the welder was here and his thought is to weld angle iron around the opening, weld a flat piece of iron over that and cut an 8 in hole with a llip for the chimney pipe. I will loose one in on each side of the rectangle pipe right 1 in out of the stove.
I hadn't considered the chimney pipe. it is double wall chimney system. 8 in and then 12 outside pipe.
The stove is on legs, but has the blower unit installed in the front, therefore the front is on top of the concrete.
I will send some pics of how i insulated where the marco fireplace was.'
I was only thinking about a damper because the stove has air adjustment on each door and one small something in center. I didn't know if that would give me enough control.
thanks again. webbie


----------



## webbie (Jan 30, 2014)

Well, I know enough based on what you seem to be saying to tell you what you are likely taking your life (and your house) into your hands here. That chimney is NOT a generic chimney and cannot be used with this stove. There is no amount of insulating you can do to a former frame opening in order to install a stove like this one into it.....

Sorry, but we can't give much advice on this one - because virtually everything you are doing is against code and all regulations and listings. It will cost thousands to get a proper 8" chimney installed and you'd still probably have to install the stove a couple feet out from the wall even then! 

As you can see - it's hard to know where to start here!


----------



## BigDaveD (Jan 30, 2014)

webbie said:


> Well, I know enough based on what you seem to be saying to tell you what you are likely taking your life (and your house) into your hands here. That chimney is NOT a generic chimney and cannot be used with this stove. There is no amount of insulating you can do to a former frame opening in order to install a stove like this one into it.....
> 
> Sorry, but we can't give much advice on this one - because virtually everything you are doing is against code and all regulations and listings. It will cost thousands to get a proper 8" chimney installed and you'd still probably have to install the stove a couple feet out from the wall even then!
> 
> As you can see - it's hard to know where to start here!


 
webbie, thanks again for such a fast reply, I really wasn't expecting this stove when I got it. I was told it was another insert because it was in a brick fireplace in a house. I knew it was a free standing and nice woodstove when I went to get it. I had already removed the marco. All that said dosen't change what you have said. I have seen other double wall, insulated chimney pipes and other chimneys on the internet, would any of those work.
My next question would be, what can i put there that is more efficient and safe, considering all what I have installed and done for the Virginian.
Thanks again.


----------

